# 24 arrested in RI illegal gambling ring



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

After a six-month-long wiretap investigation, the RISP announces the arrest of 24 people including "made members" of the New England organized crime family.

*RISP: Several made members of N.E. mob busted *

Updated: Friday, 06 May 2011, 5:20 PM EDT

Published : Friday, 06 May 2011, 12:53 PM EDT

Melissa Sardelli
Tim O'Coin
SCITUATE, R.I. (WPRI) - Twenty-four people including some "made members" of the Patriarca crime family are under arrest following a lengthy investigation, Rhode Island State Police said Friday.
The investigation into an organized criminal gambling operation - began during the fall of 2010. 
Authorities say wiretaps revealed that Vincent R. Tallo, 49, of Johnston was accepting illegal sports wagers on various professional and college sporting events. Law enforcement officials say Tallo was also illegally purchasing and selling prescription narcotics at his home.
State police arrested a number of known mobsters including high-ranking member Edward Lato, 65, of Providence, Frank "Bobo" Marrapese, Jr., 68, of Cranston and Alfred "Chippy" Scivola, 69, of Johnston.

Full Story:
Rhode Island State Police arrest several suspected mobsters in organized crime investigation | WPRI.com


----------

